# [Review] Olight S1R Baton II



## rookiedaddy (Sep 21, 2018)

Received a new light from Olight a week ago, S1R Baton II, an upgraded S1R (Turbo S). The older S1R (Turbo S) made quite an impression to many flashlight enthusiasts world-wide when it came out. And for a while, it was the light to beat in terms of sheer output for its size: 900 lumens. Now, Olight not only up the output to 1000 lumens, it has also made some enhancement/improvement based on many of our feedback.

First, let's take a look at the specifications:






and the box it comes in.










upon pulling out the inset from the box, a yellow "READ ME" note will grab your attention.





what's included in S1R Baton II package:




S1R Baton II flashlight, MCC II charger, User Manual, small pouch, wrist-yard, and a convenient storage box for the battery. Note that the battery is pre-installed in the S1R Baton II. Oh ya, and a thank you note too... LOL!

the User Manual





and a link to view the higher resolution of the User Manual
https://imgur.com/5yd17AB.jpg

a few pictures of the S1R Baton II...














It seems Olight has started to make this a standard feature of their blue bezel ring flashlight, the max output, in this case 1000 lumens, the colour temperature, CCT 6500K, and the CRI value, 70-CRI are laser edged on the bezel.

a top-down look at the bezel ring





now, a couple of things about UI on this S1R Baton II:

The UI is very much the trial and proven S-series UI, no surprises here
Single click to switch On or Off the S1R Baton II
The main mode cycle is Low, Medium and High, mode are cycle through long press of the side switch
Direct access to Turbo 1000 lumens by double-clicking in any mode (including from Off)
Direct access to Strobe by triple-clicking in any mode (including from Off)
From Off, long press (~2 seconds) to access Moon-mode, 0.5 lumens
From Off, long press (~3 seconds) to activate Electronic Lockout. If you think counting to 3 seconds is not cool, then you can continue to hold the side switch when the light turned-on in Moon-mode and let go when it turned-off.
To deactivate Electronic Lockout, long press (~2 seconds) until you get Moon-mode. Or you could loosen the body half turn and tighten it back, the Electronic Lockout will be disengaged due to current cut-off.

There are 2 off-timer functions on this S1R Baton II:

A single flash signal a short 3 minutes off-timer is in effect, while double flash signal a long 9 minutes off-timer is in effect.
From On, double-click and hold the side switch to engaged one of the two off-timer.
Repeat the double-click and hold to alternate between the 2 off-timer

let's continue with some pictures of the light... here is the same familiar tail end of Olight's rechargeable flashlight.




the force is strong with this one... (magnetic that is)

what is different though, is this new S1R Baton II unscrew at the body. The tail and body is a single piece.




yes, don't forget to remove the yellow insulating film before using.

here are the two piece construction of S1R Baton II





inside the body is the positive and negative terminal contact









together with the spring at the head, this 2 springs design should provide more cushioning against drop and bump compare to the older S1R (Turbo S).

The new MCC II charger















this new MCC II charger provides much faster charging compare to the older MCC as it charges in higher current.





when finish charging, current drops to zero.





they have also change the indicator and I think this is a nicer touch...




it turns Red when in-charging... 





and green when charging completed.





time taken from 2.85V to 4.2V

A couple of close-up picture of S1R Baton II




notice the small LED indicator at the switch? it is the new battery level indicator. btw, looks at that aggressive knurling... such a beauty!





Green means battery has >60% of juice.





Olight says this is Yellow, but it looks more like Orange to me... this colour indicate there are 10%-60% juice left in the battery.





No question here, a Red means absolute low juice level and you should charge up the battery as soon as possible.

This new LED indicator will stayed On automatically whenever you switch-on the S1R Baton II in all modes *EXCEPT* the Moon mode. Not sure why Olight decides to left out the Moon mode but it is what it is.

Following picture 2 years worth of Olight S-seris flashlight releases (missing S10R III here as I have give-away the unit):




from left, S1 Baton, S1R Baton (Turbo S), S Mini Baton, S1 Mini Baton, and S1R Baton II

and a quick comparison with the older S1R (Turbo S)









as can be seen here, Olight has manage to shortened the length of S1R Baton II and the height of MCC II.

Difference in TIR





Comparing the battery of S1R Baton II and S1R (Turbo S)




top is S1R Baton II battery, ORB-16C05-10C










see the plastic disc surrounding the button top on the ORB-16C05-10C (on the right)? We will not be able to charge this new IMR battery in normal flat contact charger like those offering from XTAR. We will however still be able to charge this new battery in those charger with contact nipple (e.g. NiteCore chargers).

My measured output of S1R Baton II




The usual disclaimer: I do not claim the above measured lumens as authoritative nor an indication of over/under-stating the number given by manufacturer. It's calibrated against some known light output (e.g. SureFire, Elzetta, etc.) so take it with a grain of salt and just as a relative reading.

Small changes in Moon-mode output, left is older S1R (Turbo S), right is S1R Baton II




Notice that there are no ripple (PWM) on the newer S1R Baton II in Moon mode.

and now, some runtime test





let's zoomed-in to the first few minutes of the runtime test




well, I do get about a minute of Turbo 1000 (or 1100 lumens as measured) output and it gradually steps down to 300 lumens (or ~335 lumens) on it's way to 1.5 minutes.
Note that these runtime test are not fan-cool. It runs in room temperature of ~26°C.
and yes, upon stepping down from Turbo, you can immediately double-click and get another run at Turbo mode again. WARNING! watch out for the heat, it might burn your hand.

next, the runtime test in High mode




for High mode, I also did a runtime test using Olight's primary CR123A battery. The first minute or so of the runtime is similar to Turbo mode where it gradually drops to 300 lumens (~335 lumens) between 1 to 1.5 minutes.

I'm quite impressed with the runtime on primary CR123A as it gives ~80 minutes of 300 lumens output and another ~45 minutes of very usable 80 lumens output (where just a decade ago, this 80 lumens is consider a tactical output).

In conclusion, I think Olight has another winner here besides the M1T Raider. Not only because it reaches 1000 lumens output, but the aggressive knurling, faster charging, improved_*(?)*_ IMR battery and the battery level indicator all pointing to a manufacturer who are constantly listening to users' feedback and making improvements to their offering. 

(pssst, but I do wish they would lower the retail price tho...) 

_*(?) Please see 2018.09.22 updates in post #9*_





*2018.09.24 Small Discharge Testing Update:*

One significant runtime difference between S1R Baton (Turbo S) and S1R Baton II is S1R Baton (Turbo S) will switch off on ORB-163C05 Low Voltage (battery Over-discharge) Protection kicks-in, while the new S1R Baton II will turn itself off when ORB-16C05-10C is at ~2.4V (underload). In other words, this new S1R Baton II has battery Over-discharge Protection built-in.
When S1R Baton II battery Over-discharge protection kicks-in, the protection can be reset by connecting S1R Baton II to the MCC II. At ~3.5V, it will be reset as you can start the light back on.
The S1R Baton II battery Over-discharge Protection can be bypass (highly not recommended, unless you absolutely urgently need some lights) by loosening the body and tightening it back on, you should be able to get Low and possibly Medium Mode. However, note that the in-light Over-discharge Protection may not be activated as can be acknowledged via the non-functioning of the battery level indicator at the electronic side-switch.
If you go the bypass route, do take note that your battery, in this case, ORB-16C05-10C will be discharge as low as possible. I stop my discharge test when it reaches 1.8V underload to not risk further damaging the battery.

btw, just in case you are wondering, Olight has taken away the "feature" to light FIRE using steel wool in this new S1R Baton II. The exposed contacts at tailend has limited current, measured at ~2.4mA on my meter.

. -. -.. / --- ..-. / ..- .--. -.. .- - . ...


----------



## Lips (Sep 21, 2018)

Love to buy one But not at 6500K, sad still! Nice review!


----------



## frigide (Sep 21, 2018)

Did would be the perfect light lot of lm, lanyard hole, small, exept the ... tail magnet. So disappointed. 😭 They should sale a battery body without magnet and tail charging.


----------



## cumeche (Sep 21, 2018)

Great review, thanks! 
Wish they would have retained the 300 lm level... or at least something between 60 and 600! Think they will do a firmware update like last time? I'm tempted to wait and see if they do. I wonder how common that practice is...
Also a bit bummed about the lower runtimes at levels common to the S1R Turbo S. Some of them took a significant hit from the first, would have expected the opposite.


----------



## jmsodpc (Sep 21, 2018)

i rarely have the need for a flashlight and my keychain thrunite usually does the trick....but i want this one.
i just happened to be websearching today and saw this one and realized there is a deal for it next week on their site.


looks like next friday i will be $50 poorer.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 21, 2018)

Neat little light, but I dislike the custom battery choice and magnetic tail.


----------



## frigide (Sep 21, 2018)

jmsodpc said:


> i rarely have the need for a flashlight and my keychain thrunite usually does the trick....but i want this one.
> i just happened to be websearching today and saw this one and realized there is a deal for it next week on their site.
> 
> 
> looks like next friday i will be $50 poorer.



Do the keys don't stick to the light when you put the light to your keys?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 22, 2018)

thanks for the kind words guys. 

just to add a little bit more info about the battery from S1R (Turbo S) and S1R Baton II.
You can use the older S1R battery (ORB-163C05) in the new S1R Baton II, but you can't use the newer S1R Baton II battery (ORB-16C05-10C) in the older S1R due to physical design change at the battery. The black disc around the ORB-16C05-10C is blocking contact and confirmed via no Voltage reading at the exposed tailcap contacts with the older S1R.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 22, 2018)

due to my curiosity... I ran 2 more runtime test against the older S1R and S1R battery -- ORB-163C05 and I'm surprise by the results... I guess what I'm posting below may upset certain quarter... haha... anyway, here goes... first, I perform a runtime test using older S1R Baton to give a comparison of how the high mode on this new S1R Baton II stack against the older S1R Baton...




Looks like no surprises here, the lower output of S1R (2016) resulted in longer runtime for the battery.

and next, I use the older model ORB-163C05 battery (note this is a fresh new battery never used before to give a fair comparison) in the new S1R Baton II, and following is the results:




errr... so... hmmm... it looks like I need to stand corrected, now I'm not so sure about the improvement to the IMR battery... (question remains if the new ORB-16C05-10C is more durable? 10C discharge claim? or...), from the chart, you can clearly see that the older ORB-163C05 gives a bit longer runtime, ~4 minutes longer. :shrug:


----------



## cumeche (Sep 22, 2018)

wondering why the common brightened level ringtones are so different, e.g., moonlight at 8 days now from 15 previously, etc. Have they traded battery efficiency for some other benefit?


----------



## mortuus (Sep 23, 2018)

cumeche said:


> wondering why the common brightened level ringtones are so different, e.g., moonlight at 8 days now from 15 previously, etc. Have they traded battery efficiency for some other benefit?



because it was measured with the included 550mah battery, for 15days u need use the batteries that u cant recharge then u may get almost double runtime...


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 24, 2018)

*2018.09.24 Small Discharge Testing Update:*

One significant runtime difference between S1R Baton (Turbo S) and S1R Baton II is S1R Baton (Turbo S) will switch off on ORB-163C05 Low Voltage (battery Over-discharge) Protection kicks-in, while the new S1R Baton II will turn itself off when ORB-16C05-10C is at ~2.4V (underload). In other words, this new S1R Baton II has battery Over-discharge Protection built-in.
When S1R Baton II battery Over-discharge protection kicks-in, the protection can be reset by connecting S1R Baton II to the MCC II. At ~3.5V, it will be reset as you can start the light back on.
The S1R Baton II battery Over-discharge Protection can be bypass (highly not recommended, unless you absolutely urgently need some lights) by loosening the body and tightening it back on, you should be able to get Low and possibly Medium Mode. However, note that the in-light Over-discharge Protection may not be activated as can be acknowledged via the non-functioning of the battery level indicator at the electronic side-switch.
If you go the bypass route, do take note that your battery, in this case, ORB-16C05-10C will be discharge as low as possible. I stop my discharge test when it reaches 1.8V underload to not risk further damaging the battery.

btw, just in case you are wondering, Olight has taken away the "feature" to light FIRE using steel wool in this new S1R Baton II. The exposed contacts at tailend has limited current, measured at ~2.4mA on my meter.


. -. -.. / --- ..-. / ..- .--. -.. .- - . ...


----------



## cumeche (Oct 5, 2018)

mortuus said:


> because it was measured with the included 550mah battery, for 15days u need use the batteries that u cant recharge then u may get almost double runtime...



I'm referencing the stated runtimes on the Olight website, I'm assuming they used the included batteries for each since they state the turbo output which can't be attained with ordinary CR123.

*S1R Turbo S:*
0.5 lm - 15 days
12 lm - 33 hours
60 lm -4.5 hours
300 lm - 1 hour
600 (300) lm - 55 min (1.5 min)
900 (300) lm - 50 min (1.5 min)

*S1R II:*
0.5 lm - 8 days
12 lm - 20 hours
60 lm -3 hours 40 min
600 (300) lm - 45 min (1.5 min)
1000 (300) lm - 37 min (1.5 min)

So what's concerning is at 0.5 lumen, the runtime is reduced by half, and for 12 lumen more than half. Shouldn't a more modern light using the same battery capacity have a _better _runtime? Those are tremendous drops and I'm at a real loss to see a reason for them. Can anyone shed some light on what's happening here?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 7, 2018)

my local distributor just received their stock of ORB-16C05-10C, bought 2 as spares. I was waiting to get my hands on these spares as backup to start verifying runtime on the lowest mode of 0.5 lumen. I'm basically in the opinion that doing this test has detrimental effects to the battery...




will report back in a week or two of the test results.


----------



## WaltH (Oct 8, 2018)

Hopefully 3 weeks.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, the result is in.
Having to report this now after a week... well, you guessed it, it's ~*8 days *11 hours.
Starting Voltage: *4.20V*
Ending Voltage: *2.48V*




WaltH said:


> Hopefully 3 weeks.


haha... you and I both, but as shown in testing results above, it's 8 days no less.


----------



## magnum70383 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 13, 2018)

woke up this morning to a new line up of S1R Baton II, sharing a few pictures from Olight...















yeah... I really want that Winter edition... warm white... so fitting...


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 14, 2018)

Lol they even have the season written on them. I also like that bead blasted ww! Luckily I just got my bead blasted Reylight with 26 trits so I might be able to resist this one. You can get all five for 480


----------



## SNES (Nov 15, 2018)

Not a big fan of this new Olight design language. I don't need "eternal" written on my flashlight. Between that and this new knurling I'm not really feeling it.


----------



## Nokoff (Nov 15, 2018)

I have to agree, the symbols were enough, pick one or the other Olight lol. 

I haven’t seen their XML2 in WW. Those tend to look yellow except outdoors they render natural vegetation very well. I’d imagine these torches will see mostly indoors and wall hunting use so it’s not pretty when it’s yellow.


----------



## jeff400650 (Nov 15, 2018)

I use my S1R lights exclusively on baseball caps or cycling helmets. They are great for that, and easy to charge. 

It looks like the clip is now facing the wrong direction for this use. That is a big disappointment for me.

Edit: Now I see that the clip should work in either direction. Nice. I wonder how well it grips on a ball cap?

I like neutral white. Are those out yet?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my Warm Winter... 






Pairing it with AloxSilverVic...




now that's A Match Made on Earth... :kiss:

Comparing to the surface of sand-blasted S Mini





and the tint...




is as beautiful as this yellow rose... :nana:


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 27, 2018)

Glad to hear that you're enjoying the 'Winter' edition. Mine should turn up tomorrow.


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 29, 2018)

Well, my 'Winter' has arrived. One nice little touch is that the CRI value is higher (80 rather than 70) compared to the regular S1R II and other Titanium editions, which makes it Hi(ish)-CRI. Packs an awful lot into such a tiny package (noticeably smaller than the original S1R). The beam colour and tint is just gorgeous subjectively, but objectively, probably not as useful as higher colour temperature, higher CRI light. The beam profile is flawless too. I'll share some more thoughts once it's had some pocket time.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Nov 30, 2018)

Just ordered my own S1R II Spring edition.(neutral white).

Should be receiving it tomorrow. Looking forward to having it,as it'll make a nice off-work EDC light.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Dec 2, 2018)

They arent numbered are they?

The m2r and the small aaa clicky both have serial numbers but it seems that the baton set isn't numbered

I have every one of the mini limited and every model they made in copper previous to this run

The idea that they say it's limited but theres no number has me weary

Also im not a fan of having to buy their battery


----------



## MikeSalt (Dec 2, 2018)

My S1R Baron II Titanium Winter is numbered. Not sure about the aluminium model though.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Dec 2, 2018)

Sp where did they hide the number I havent found 1 pic or vid showing a number


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 2, 2018)

looking for serial number? here...


----------



## Weld Inspector (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you that is the first time ive seen it I stand corrected

Are there numbered sets available? Can I get five with the same serial?

So with the sucess of the mini with 10k of each made do we really expect them to limit these to 3k


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 2, 2018)

Weld Inspector said:


> Are there numbered sets available? Can I get five with the same serial?


I think it's possible. The serial number is also printed as a barcode sticker at the back of the box. I believe US retailer (e.g. OlightStore) were sent some of the earliest batch, so matching set is more likely to be available. Try asking them.



Weld Inspector said:


> So with the sucess of the mini with 10k of each made do we really expect them to limit these to 3k


My guess is...
1. SMini were ~30% lower priced than this Ti/Cu S1R II
2. they have the numbers from worldwide retail sales of the SMini to backup the production estimates
3. Date of release, SMini were release earlier in calendar month compare to S1R II

also, that 1000 lumens generated heat needs to go somewhere (this is the main reason I bought 4 x SMini Ti, but only 1 x S1R II Ti).


----------



## kimloris (Dec 4, 2018)

First, thank you rookiedaddy for your very rigorous and detailed review. It has been a fun and educational reading. 

Those flashlights showed up on my favorite online knife store and they got me curious about them... a google search led me to your review.

I could almost say that I signed up to Candlepowerforums just to be able to thank you for your review.
Okay, to be honest, I also had a few additional questions on the winter edition as I really like the look of this one:
- besides the look, is there any advantage of the titanium body over the aluminum alloy one?
- it seems that the max output for the winter is 850 lumens, less than the 1,000 output of all the other models. Is it just because of the warm white color temperature?
- I am also wondering if you measured the real output and if it was slightly higher ? (similar to the 1,100 lumens output that you measured against the theoretical 1,000 one)

thanks again.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 4, 2018)

@kimloris, thank you so much for the kind words.

1. I bought the Winter Edition titanium purely because it's the first Olight warm tint emitter and I like titanium material. Other considerations you may want to take into are the thermal conductivity (aluminum conducts heat better than titanium), weight (Olight's titanium lights are heavier than their aluminum version), titanium are generally consider tougher than aluminum, higher CRI (80-CRI for warm white while 70-CRI for cool white) and it's a limited run.
2. generally warm white emitter has lower output (e.g. more phosphor added) and consider less efficient than cool white emitter
3. my humble lightbox measured this Winter warm edition output ~910 lumens.

hope the above helps.


----------



## kimloris (Dec 5, 2018)

rookiedaddy said:


> @kimloris, thank you so much for the kind words.
> 
> 1. I bought the Winter Edition titanium purely because it's the first Olight warm tint emitter and I like titanium material. Other considerations you may want to take into are the thermal conductivity (aluminum conducts heat better than titanium), weight (Olight's titanium lights are heavier than their aluminum version), titanium are generally consider tougher than aluminum, higher CRI (80-CRI for warm white while 70-CRI for cool white) and it's a limited run.
> 2. generally warm white emitter has lower output (e.g. more phosphor added) and consider less efficient than cool white emitter
> ...



It sure did. 
I did read your disclaimer about your light box measurements and even with a grain of salt, I feel kinda excited about the 910 lumens.
Thanks again.


----------



## rwasham (Dec 5, 2018)

I love mine! So much functionality in such a small package.


----------



## Lumin8r (Dec 5, 2018)

I have been looking at this light for a while now. However, I have not owned any Olight torches but have been intregued. I have been somewhat put off by a historical belief that they were or had been very cool white. This warm white winter may push me over the edge. Can anyone tell me who all carries this edition in aluminum?


----------



## jeff400650 (Dec 6, 2018)

As far as I can tell, the alu units only come in CW. I got the Autumn and Spring Ti versions in neutral white, and am very happy.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 6, 2018)

A question I'm sure has been answered before: I like the idea of the external charging, even if it means a proprietary battery. But, with the 2 external contacts -- if I drop the light in a puddle, 1. nothing happens, 2. the battery shorts. (pick one)


----------



## kimloris (Dec 6, 2018)

Well, I am always for “challenging manufacturer’s claims” but the specs say that the flashlight is Waterproof IPX8, so I would tend to say that 1) Nothing will happen.
Or option 3) your flashlight will get dirty and maybe scratched up.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 6, 2018)

Joe Talmadge said:


> A question I'm sure has been answered before: I like the idea of the external charging, even if it means a proprietary battery. But, with the 2 external contacts -- if I drop the light in a puddle, 1. nothing happens, 2. the battery shorts. (pick one)


with the improvement done to S1R Baton II, nothing will happen to the S1R Baton II, except maybe a small scratch or dent... can't say the same about the puddle tho...


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 7, 2018)

Good to hear, thanks!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 8, 2018)

Love my S1R II Spring edition in titanium.
(Neutral white LED).

The USB charging is really handy,since I can plug it into my PC's USB port and let it charge up.


----------



## revilo951 (Dec 12, 2018)

Can I charge an ordinary 16340 in this light? If not, what modifications will I need to make to one to allow it to charge in the light?


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 12, 2018)

revilo951 said:


> Can I charge an ordinary 16340 in this light? If not, what modifications will I need to make to one to allow it to charge in the light?


Impossible. The light needs a battery with a secondary negative terminal on the same end of the battery as the positive terminal. The modifications necessary to charge a normal 16340 in this light would be far more effort than it's worth. If you must use this light with 16340s that don't require a dedicated 16340 charger and you don't want to buy the special Olight 16340s designed for charging in this light, then get 16340s with built-in USB charging ports and use your phone charger to charge them.


----------



## revilo951 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ok, thanks for the comprehensive reply. I think I'll still get the light. I'm more likely to have access to a USB charger than a 16340 charger.

Do you know if it can be used while charging (lower modes only obviously)?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 12, 2018)

revilo951 said:


> Ok, thanks for the comprehensive reply. I think I'll still get the light. I'm more likely to have access to a USB charger than a 16340 charger.
> Do you know if it can be used while charging (lower modes only obviously)?


unless the 16340 with built-in USB charging port is an IMR battery (the ultra high discharge battery type that comes with S1R Baton II), else, you will not be able to enjoy using the Turbo mode (either very short-live or the light will abruptly switch-off).
using the included MCC II charging cable, all modes are available for use while charging (however, I humbly do not recommend doing this).


----------



## Harpua (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank you for the review. I ordered the raw copper version. Debating on ordering the desk charger.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 15, 2018)

Received a surprise from Olight today... wow... :kiss:
















:santa:


----------



## thegreatgrackle (Dec 15, 2018)

rookiedaddy,

Thanks for the excellent review! I am currently trying to decide between the S1R Turbo S and the S1RII.

I saw your posted charge time for the S1RII at about 42 minutes. 

Could you tell me about how long the S1R Turbo S took to charge when it was similarly new? 

I have tried to find another review before bothering you with the question, but I am new and cannot find it.


----------



## bartonjd (Dec 15, 2018)

Is the friendship edition available for purchase somewhere?


----------



## MikeSalt (Dec 15, 2018)

I must know more about the Friendship edition. Is that heat treated Ti? What colour temperature is marked on the bezel?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 16, 2018)

thegreatgrackle said:


> ...I saw your posted charge time for the S1RII at about 42 minutes.
> Could you tell me about how long the S1R Turbo S took to charge when it was similarly new?


I tested the older S1R Turbo S using the included MCC charger, it takes approximately 1 hour 15 minutes to fully charge the battery from a fully discharged state (battery protection circuit tripped).
however, do note that from my testing, the new ORB-16C05-10C included in S1R Baton II does have lower capacity than the older ORB-163C05 included in S1R Baton Turbo S. Couple with the higher charging rate of the MCC II (included in S1R Baton II), these factors affects the charging time.



bartonjd said:


> Is the friendship edition available for purchase somewhere?


I honestly don't know, the box that it came in says "not for sale"...



MikeSalt said:


> I must know more about the Friendship edition. Is that heat treated Ti? What colour temperature is marked on the bezel?


I think it's the same PVD coated as other limited Ti edition. The colour temperature is 6500K.


----------



## bartonjd (Dec 16, 2018)

I like the color better than the the other editions (except winter) too bad it’s not one they will be distributing for fun purchase.
EDIT:I heard frm Olight, this edition is only for their employees.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 17, 2018)

Got my Spring version in Titanium of the S1R Baton II and it is an awesome light with an excellent CRI. Also got the standard black aluminum version which is whiter and of course brighter by a little bit. Love these lights. Still on sale for about 8 more hours at the Olightstore dot com for $69 versus regular $99 ! Aluminum one is on sale too for even less.


----------



## kimloris (Dec 17, 2018)

I received my Winter and Spring today. 
I did not received my free bonus gift though, I emailed customer service, we’ll see what they say about that. 

There was more stuff in the box than I expected such as the battery plastic storage box, the carrying pouch and the lanyard. 

The winter led color temperature is indeed very warm, almost incandescent bulb warm. 
I think I prefer the neutral white from the Spring edition.

On both, you need to unscrew and remove the plastic tag on the battery (proprietary) and the threads were very grippy as you can expect from titanium. 

One thing that I may not like so much is the magnet. It is very powerful and lighter steel objects (spare battery, keys,...) come flying to the light and stick to the tail.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 20, 2018)

If Olight would offer the S2R in Copper with a neutral white LED option..

I'd be all over it.

(I love my S1R II,but the shorter battery life is a little annoying when you crank up the brightness...)


----------



## rookiedaddy (Dec 21, 2018)

saw this @ Olight's facebook... that's brutal man...


----------



## Rwilliam (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice review! Thx. Bought one for Xmas, for my wife for edc she is very happy! The UI was easy. Goes well with her Brous silent soldier box opener.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 30, 2018)

https://youtu.be/LTb94zOhIec


Olight S1R II Baton torture test.

Fellow S1R II owners might squirm nervously watching this.


----------



## JimIslander (Jan 1, 2019)

Received my Autumn and Winter Ti versions. Love the Autumn. Winter has a beautiful body but will have to get used to the warm color. If you are considering the Ti models instead of standard, grab some. You won't miss the $30. :twothumbs


----------



## P220C (Jan 1, 2019)

My only regret in buying the S1R II is that I didn't buy two. That little thing really punches way above its weight class.


----------



## JimIslander (Jan 1, 2019)

P220C said:


> My only regret in buying the S1R II is that I didn't buy two. That little thing really punches way above its weight class.



Still not too late. And you can honestly tell the wife you haven't bought a single flashlight this year, so you deserve this one.


----------



## P220C (Jan 1, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Still not too late. And you can honestly tell the wife you haven't bought a single flashlight this year, so you deserve this one.



Saying I "deserve" another light might be a hard sell with an Emisar D4 and Zebralight H503C on the way...

:naughty:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 28, 2019)

the *RED *edition... 










and my son has strong opinion about this being part of his superhero's armor...


----------



## LED Monkey (Dec 18, 2019)

I just hit the "buy" button for the red S1R II, 30% off sale. It's a real looker. I usually do not like in any way proprietary batteries. Has anyone here used other 16340 li-ion cells in their S1R II , and if so how well have they worked? For example does it still go into turbo mode and how is the run time? The magnetic power charger now is rated at a 1A charge rate which seems much too high for a small 16340. I do know I will not be able to recharge any other batteries in the light with the charger cable.


----------



## mcm308 (Dec 18, 2019)

LED Monkey said:


> I just hit the "buy" button for the red S1R II, 30% off sale. It's a real looker. I usually do not like in any way proprietary batteries. Has anyone here used other 16340 li-ion cells in their S1R II , and if so how well have they worked? For example does it still go into turbo mode and how is the run time? The magnetic power charger now is rated at a 1A charge rate which seems much too high for a small 16340. I do know I will not be able to recharge any other batteries in the light with the charger cable.


Where ya get it? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## LED Monkey (Dec 18, 2019)

"Where ya get it? "

Olight store.


----------



## mcm308 (Dec 18, 2019)

Yep found it! Im buying one right now...haha

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## LED Monkey (Dec 18, 2019)

looks like it's now sold out.


----------



## mcm308 (Dec 18, 2019)

LED Monkey said:


> looks like it's now sold out.


I got a tracking number for mine already! And I got the free i3 eos or whatever it is. Mobile site doesnt say anything about being out of stock.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## LED Monkey (Dec 18, 2019)

:twothumbs good deal!


----------



## daffy (Dec 19, 2019)

Fairly sure ive used other cells in this light, will try again in a few hours and let you know


----------



## LED Monkey (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks Mr. Daffy. The S1R B II comes with an IMR 10c 16340 which would translate to 5.5A discharge if it's a 550 mah cell. I'm thinking the white Vapcell INR 800mah 7A cell would work well in this light. Although in HJK's review it performed not all that well at the 7A rating but seemed to do well at about half of that. I don't know what the amp draw is for the S1R baton II in full turbo mode.


----------



## mcm308 (Dec 21, 2019)

I always liked Olight. I had the M30 Triton a long time ago when they first came out. I bought the an S1 a couple years ago but lost it. I think its stuck under something I worked on..lol That was a great light. Now this is just really really impressive! I love it. And I got the little I3 eos as a gift and wow that tiny thing packs a punch! And I like the the nice little Christmas card they sent. Very very happy with Olight and I might buy another one! 





Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## jayflash (Jan 9, 2020)

Acebeam sells an IMR cell rated at 10C! I'm waiting for an order so I can test that claim. If accurate, they should work, correct? I'd just have to charge them externally.

The charging contacts on the Baton's bottom are electrically HOT! Don't short them with anything metalic.

Is it my ham-hands or my light, but I can only manage a triple-click using two hands? Otherwise the S1R does a lot of tricks that I like.


----------



## daffy (Jan 9, 2020)

LED Monkey said:


> Thanks Mr. Daffy. The S1R B II comes with an IMR 10c 16340 which would translate to 5.5A discharge if it's a 550 mah cell. I'm thinking the white Vapcell INR 800mah 7A cell would work well in this light. Although in HJK's review it performed not all that well at the 7A rating but seemed to do well at about half of that. I don't know what the amp draw is for the S1R baton II in full turbo mode.


Runs with my generic 16340 no issues also can recharge the olight cells as my charger has button contacts (a bit fiddly but can be done)


----------



## jayflash (Jan 18, 2020)

Oops! I goofed again. Upon re-reading this entire review I discovered that the bottom contacts are current-limited - no fire-starting via steel wool. Oh darn, I can't show off my far side now. Just to ensure my light was protected, I did confirm that only a couple mA could be measured at the bottom contacts. 

Great review. I'm late to this Baton II game, but the price was right. I suppose a newer version may be released soon.


----------



## Garabaldi (Jan 20, 2020)

this is for sure my next light. I just ordered my first Olight the Baton Pro Ti. Waiting on it to show up today. If I like it Im getting this one next. I really like the size and the charging method of these.


----------

